# how to use cruise control?



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

dear friends help..how to use cruise control?


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

What vehicle? If you've got an Owner's manual, check that. If not, this is for my '92 Pathfinder....

1. Turn Cruise Control "on" (mine is a dash mounted switch). A "Cruise Control" light also comes on in the instrument panel.
2. Once desired speed is reached, press "set" on the cruise control. Mine is a button inside the end of the signal light lever on the steering column. Mine has a second light on the instrument panel. Most vehicles have aminimum speed at which cruise can be set - - probably around 40mph.
3. Once cruise has taken over the vehicle speed, release your foot from the accelerator.

To interupt, or stop the cruise, just press the brake. This will disengage the cruise (second light goes off).

The "resume" feature lets you go back up to the set speed.

All settings are lost by turning the cruise "off" (dash switch), or turning the vehicle off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

i hope it will help, i will try tomorrow. there is a similar switch on dash. close to drivers door.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

KLL said:


> i hope it will help, i will try tomorrow. there is a similar switch on dash. close to drivers door.


That sounds like the one. Just remember there is a minimum speed, under which the cruise will not engage. This prevents people from using cruise in the city - for obvious reasons.


----------



## cajun2453 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a 2000 frontier that has 65000 original miles on it.I went for a drive and can not figure how to set cruise control??? I hit the set button but nothing happens no light on dash nothing.Is there a switch i need to turn on? please email me with any answers at 
[email protected] thanks


----------



## Babygurl29 (Dec 24, 2019)

cajun2453 said:


> I have a 2000 frontier that has 65000 original miles on it.I went for a drive and can not figure how to set cruise control??? I hit the set button but nothing happens no light on dash nothing.Is there a switch i need to turn on? please email me with any answers at
> [email protected] thanks


Hey can u tell me how to set cruise control same vehicle


----------

